# Need a portable smoker/grill for camping!



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

I am looking for a portable smoker/grill to take camping with us.  I thought about the Brinkmann Gourmet.  I am not looking to spend a ton of money (~$100) and would like to have charcoal.

Does anyone have any recommendations? We camp about 4 times a year - there are 5 of us. Like I said, would like to be able to make a pork loin but then turn around the next day and whip up some burgers....

Thanks


----------



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

Mini WSM? Where is the build thread?


----------



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

Found a good one to model after - nevermind.  I am ordering everything to do the build...


----------



## joopster (Mar 23, 2014)

Shall I go terra cotta or cake pan?  Cut out bottom of pot or drill holes?


----------



## tacklebox (Apr 26, 2015)

Do you have pictures of the build


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 26, 2015)

Depending on what your transporting it in, the pit barrel cooker is pretty portable.  It's lightt weight, all the pieces can be transported in the barrel and it's a charcoal cooker which you are looking for.


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 26, 2015)

Disregard my suggestion.  Over budget.  Missed that part of the post. Sorry about that.


----------



## joopster (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159572/my-mini-build-thread-with-buildit-view


----------

